# Pfeifenraucher?



## thirteeen1 (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo wertes Internetzbrett!

Gibt es hier Mitglieder die sich gelegentlich mal ein Pfeifchen anstecken?
Welche Sorte favorisiert ihr? 
Und welches Gerät nutzt ihr zum paffen der getrockneten köstlichkeiten?


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2020)

Ich bin zwar kein Pfeifenraucher aber ich kann dir diesen Kanal bei YT mal empfehlen: Dieter Niermann - YouTube

Ansonsten mag ich den Geruch von Pfeifen sehr gerne.  Besonders den süßlichen. Zigarren sind für mich dagegen Gestank.

Ich selber bin seit 30 Jahren normalen Drehtabak-Raucher. Aber will bald nochmal probieren aufzuhören.


----------



## Johnny05 (16. Juli 2020)

Hallo ,

Ich bin Pfeifenraucher ( ja wirklich ! ).Ich nutze eine Poul Winslow Crown 200 John Silver und als Kraut Robert Mc Connell Pfeifentabak Scottish Blend.Ist ein sehr aromatischer Pfeifentabak der nicht zu würzig oder zu nicht schlaff ist .Hat eine gewisse Süsse aber nicht wirklich aufdringlich.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## P2063 (16. Juli 2020)

rauchen ist *******!


----------



## Krolgosh (16. Juli 2020)

Ich genehmige mir auch ab und an mal eine Pfeife.  Bin allerdings nur "schönwetter" Raucher, da in der Wohnung für mich gar nicht geht. 

Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit eine Vauen - Eron geholt, habe verschiedene Tabaksorten ausprobiert und bin dann letztendlich (erstmal) bei Diablo Nero Black Edition hängen geblieben. Sehr aromatisch, mit Kaffeenote.. schmeckt wirklich super und kann man auch ohne Probleme bis zum Ende rauchen, und meine Frau liebt den Geruch. 



P2063 schrieb:


> rauchen ist *******!



Leben, und leben lassen... hmm?


----------



## P2063 (17. Juli 2020)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Leben, und leben lassen... hmm?



ja, wenn man nicht vor jedem Supermarkteingang und am Bahnsteig von vorne bis hinten zugequalmt werden würde fände ich das toll!

daheim in den eigenen vier Wänden kann von mir aus jeder seine eigene Gesundheit ruinieren wie er das für richtig hält.


----------



## Krolgosh (17. Juli 2020)

Da bin ich auch ganz bei dir.  Sowas kann ich genauso wenig leiden. 

Ich red mir zumindest ein, dass die paar mal im Jahr wo ich mal ne Pfeife paffe nicht so schlimm sind.


----------



## thirteeen1 (17. Juli 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> ja, wenn man nicht vor jedem Supermarkteingang und am Bahnsteig von vorne bis hinten zugequalmt werden würde fände ich das toll!



Ich helfe dir gerne mit dem rauchen anzufangen, 
ist ganz leicht!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2020)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Leben, und leben lassen... hmm?


Und zum Leben lassen gehört denke ich auch, andere nicht zu Passivrauchern zu machen, oder?



thirteeen1 schrieb:


> Ich helfe dir gerne mit dem rauchen anzufangen,
> ist ganz leicht!


Grenzt so eine "Hilfe" eigentlich schon an Körperverletzung? Ich bin mir da nicht sicher.


----------



## Krolgosh (19. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und zum Leben lassen gehört denke ich auch, andere nicht zu Passivrauchern zu machen, oder?



Hab ich doch auch nirgends geschrieben oder?  Sowas kann ich genauso wenig leiden und würde ich auch nicht machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2020)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hab ich doch auch nirgends geschrieben oder?  .


Das war nur die Einleitung für den nächsten Satz in meinem Beitrag:  
Um den geht es, an der Stelle wurde ich etwas "unglücklich".


----------

